# Did I start bonding the wrong way?



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

When I met LoVey (she was six weeks old)
























she was very socialized. I was going to let her settle in quietly, but she clung to the bars of her cage as if to say "Don't you see a cute birdy in here that wants to be with you?" I opened the cage door and she immediately hopped out onto my shoulder. She did, and continues to do that. She demonstrated this behavior from the second I brought her home. Vern was the same way. They both came right to me. Should have I let her be. She was eating and drinking within an hour or so (just like Vern did). A couple of my coworkers have jokingly called me the "parakeet whisperer." I just feel that if I didn't let LoVey come out with me, it would have hurt her feelings. I'm including a pic of her clinging to the cage. Thank you for any thoughts you might have 💓!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*LoVey is obviously a budgie that had made her mind up right away that you were to be her flock-mate.
While, in general, we tell members that they should allow new budgies to settle into their environment for two weeks, LoVey was an pleasant exception to the "rule".

All members should keep in mind that budgies really should not be released from the breeder until they are a minimum of 8 weeks of age.
This gives the chicks the time to "learn to be a bird" with their siblings, ensure they are fully weaned and helps to prevent the chance of regression.

It is not recommended to have mirrors in your bird's cage as interacting with the mirror can contribute to your budgie becoming aggressive and/or territorial.
Additionally, some budgies will begin regurgitating to the mirror to the point where they actually become malnourished. They are better off being given shredding toys instead.

Spray millet should be given only sparingly as a "treat" or used as a training aid. One or two of the tiny balls is sufficient.
Millet is high in fat content and can lead to obesity and hepatic lipidosis. *


----------

